# feeling extremely mentally exhausted



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

usually after a few days i have this day where i just feel mentally fatigued like i have no ability to produce thoughts. like im honestly having trouble typing this right now. 
anyone else feel like this?


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

Vortimi said:


> I'm tired all the time, even after full night of rest, I'm exhausted. My mind is so numb, that I can't even do a crossword. And I can't keep up with any intellectual process, so I feel very very dumb. I used to write 10 pages essays in couple of hours, and for about half a year I can't write more than one page per day.


have u eliminated all of your stressors and given ur mind a chance to rest? i know if i got rid of my anxiety i could cure my dp/fatigue but my anxiety is very severe.


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

Vortimi said:


> My main stressor are my parents, and I can't move out in nearest future. And I'm too tired all the time to even think about improving my life in any way.


well ur gonna have to find a way to eliminate the stressors have u tried cbt?


----------



## spudgirl (Sep 29, 2012)

I feel so similar. I have so much anxiety (nearly all of it related to my DP/DR and depression and the fact that I just don't feel "right") that most of my mental energy is devoted to keeping myself from having a panic attack. I think that part of me feels that if I let my mental guard down long enough to let my thoughts relax and "flow" like they used to, I'd be leaving myself open to another breakdown. As far as panic attacks and severe DP goes I've stabilized but I feel too worn out and exhausted to move forward. The thought of actually having fun and enjoying life seems a million miles away. I really can't wait to have myself back.


----------

